# Help me decide if I want a Chi! :)



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello all. I joined this board a while back, I have not been active but do browse the forum for info. Wanting a second dog within the next 6 months.

Jackson is my current dog and best friend.  He's a 15lb Yorkie, or maybe Silky Terrier, who is just a blast. He's terrier in alot of ways, but also not. He does love to chase things (butterflies, birds, etc) but he's not dog aggressive or assertive with other dogs. He doesn't bark at other dogs on walks, he's not "yappy", he doesn't bark at people in stores, or in cars, etc. He can be vocal when he wants something, i.e. a ball, etc. He's pretty active and enjoys swimming, hiking, running, dog parks, etc. 

He's shy towards strangers, meaning he doesn't really like when people he doesn't know reach town to pet him, or handle him, etc. He's not aggressive, just really nervous about it. I have to hold him for people to pet him. People he knows (even if he only sees you once every few months) once he knows you, he loves you forever! That's his only major fault is shyness. So, I really would like my next dog to be more happy to see people and friendly. I socialized him like crazy since I got him @ 9 weeks old and has always just been shy. I always see bad, nippy, aggressive Chi's so I really don't have a good representation of the breed.

Basically, what I'm looking for in a dog:

8lbs+ (I know this is not standard but I don't want a tiny dog), activeness (fetch, swimming, walks, etc), friendless towards strangers and other dogs is a must. But be able to also come in and cuddle on the couch after exercise and have an 'off' switch. Trainability, I love to teach tricks and obedience. Do you think a Chi could be for me? I like long-haired Chi's which I know would be a switch for me, since I currently have a non shedding dog.

Any reputable breeders in Maryland or in the area you could recommend?


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

By the way.... look at this cutie!

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16977953

He's sooo close to me. And it's sooo tempting. I love the look of this Chi, though he doesn't look 100% purebred.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think that little fellow DOES look pure chi. His muzzle is a little long, but I can't quite figure out if he's not pure what he's mixed with, and I usually can sort out mixes fairly well. BUT not standard. Which you didn't seem super concerned over. My chihuahua, Oakley, is probably the most trainable dog imaginable, it takes her less than 15 minutes to learn new tricks, she is so much fun 

As far as socializing a chihuahua goes, I believe it must be done YOUNG, if you want to formulate how you want your dog to act. Chihuahuas are generally not overly social dogs, they are one man dogs, but some can be very sweet in public anyway. My two boy chihuahuas are very well socialized and love everyone and one likes other dogs and the other does NOT lol. I got them at 10 weeks and 8 weeks. 

I have a female chi I got at 5 months and I have not been able to alter her behavior socially no matter what I try. She is very, very shy and terrified of new people/places. So after almost a year, I have stopped "pushing" her to be what she isn't. She no longer is forced to walk on a leash if we go in a pet store; she may ride in her carrier. She is sweet as sugar at home and to everyone she eventually gets to know, she's just not my social butterfly. She is a half sister to the social boy described above lol, and I truly believe that had I gotten her as a puppy she wouldn't be scared of things the way she is. So really socialization while young is key.

Chi's usually aren't fans of swimming but have no trouble w/ hikes or walks or whatever you might think up for them to do. One out of my 4 chi's actually plays fetch, and one tolerates swimming if its super hot. So...it really is all kinda like Christmas...you never know what you're gonna get!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm.. well, imo, the type of dog you are describing makes me think a Chi is probably not the best choice for you. It's not impossible, but things like activeness/swimming/walks/ friendliness towards strangers/8 pounds + doesn't really make me think of a Chi. I think more of maybe a Miniature Pinscher or Jack Russell Terrier with your description.

That said, mine are very well socialized and friendly with people, definitely not the least bit nippy or aggressive, (I also wouldn't say nippy and aggressive is the norm for a chi) although most chi's seem to take a bit to warm to new people. The dog you posted is adorable, for sure. I'm just not sure it's the best fit going by what you are looking for. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Based on what you posted you were looking for in a dog, I have to agree that you have not described the chihuahuas I have known and loved for nearly 20 years. I would seriously consider a different breed. Best wishes in the search for you new companion..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

_8lbs+ (I know this is not standard but I don't want a tiny dog), 
_ An 8 pound Chi is pretty easy to find! It is getting harder and harder to find standard sized chi's which are 6 pounds and under unfortunately.

_activeness (fetch, swimming, walks, etc), _ Most chi's are not super duper active, although having said that - there are some chi's here that do agility. Brody loves to go for walks and we poop out long before he does!

_friendless towards strangers and other dogs is a must. _ This is not really a Chi trait. Most Chi's are very stand offish towards strangers. They may not like other dogs. They tend to do well with their own breed though.

_But be able to also come in and cuddle on the couch after exercise and have an 'off' switch. _ Can someone show me where Brody's off switch is?! HA. That boy will play and play and play and then drop. Is that what you mean? 

_Trainability, I love to teach tricks and obedience. Do you think a Chi could be for me? _ Yes, chi's are exceptionally smart. They can be taught just about any trick.

I think the cutie in the petfinder ad could be a good match for you. I say to go see him!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

No I would not think a Chi would be your best fit and may not end up being what you are looking for in a dog. Maybe you should try a miniture or toy poodle. I have a toy poodle and she weighs 8 pounds, she is very playful and active, very friendly and loves everyone (well everyone but the boy across the street who scared her on purpose and she never forgave him - oh and for some reason she also hates the mailman. lol) She gets along great with my Chi and she can be very active and very mellow as well. When it's time for belly rubs she turns to putty and that's basically her "off switch".  Also poodles to do not shed. She was a breeze to house break where as my Chi can be very hard headed, but that's just her personality - every dog is different no matter what the breed. Good luck in your search for the perfect new companion.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

maybe a maltese?


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great help everybody.



flippedstars said:


> I think that little fellow DOES look pure chi. His muzzle is a little long, but I can't quite figure out if he's not pure what he's mixed with, and I usually can sort out mixes fairly well. BUT not standard. Which you didn't seem super concerned over. My chihuahua, Oakley, is probably the most trainable dog imaginable, it takes her less than 15 minutes to learn new tricks, she is so much fun
> 
> As far as socializing a chihuahua goes, I believe it must be done YOUNG, if you want to formulate how you want your dog to act. Chihuahuas are generally not overly social dogs, they are one man dogs, but some can be very sweet in public anyway. My two boy chihuahuas are very well socialized and love everyone and one likes other dogs and the other does NOT lol. I got them at 10 weeks and 8 weeks.
> 
> ...


Your dogs sound great! Thanks for all the great info.



foggy said:


> Hmm.. well, imo, the type of dog you are describing makes me think a Chi is probably not the best choice for you. It's not impossible, but things like activeness/swimming/walks/ friendliness towards strangers/8 pounds + doesn't really make me think of a Chi. I think more of maybe a Miniature Pinscher or Jack Russell Terrier with your description.
> 
> That said, mine are very well socialized and friendly with people, definitely not the least bit nippy or aggressive, (I also wouldn't say nippy and aggressive is the norm for a chi) although most chi's seem to take a bit to warm to new people. The dog you posted is adorable, for sure. I'm just not sure it's the best fit going by what you are looking for. Good luck with whatever you decide.


JRT's have TOO much energy for me, I think. I haven't particularly liked any JRT I've met to be honest. Well, one, but that's it. They are at the dog park constantly and all of them are trouble.  I've actually never looked into the Min Pin, thanks for the suggestion. 

I like that I can skip a walk with Jackson and he can okay. With most JRT's I know, you cannot do that. They need to _run_.


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

MakNLFi said:


> No I would not think a Chi would be your best fit and may not end up being what you are looking for in a dog. Maybe you should try a miniture or toy poodle. I have a toy poodle and she weighs 8 pounds, she is very playful and active, very friendly and loves everyone (well everyone but the boy across the street who scared her on purpose and she never forgave him - oh and for some reason she also hates the mailman. lol) She gets along great with my Chi and she can be very active and very mellow as well. When it's time for belly rubs she turns to putty and that's basically her "off switch".  Also poodles to do not shed. She was a breeze to house break where as my Chi can be very hard headed, but that's just her personality - every dog is different no matter what the breed. Good luck in your search for the perfect new companion.


Jackson was semi difficult to house break as well, and still has an occasional poopy accident. Something easier would definitely be a blessing!



Tanna said:


> maybe a maltese?


I've read that Maltese are pretty much lap dogs, moreso than the Chi's. I think they're a little too "soft" and less active for me, maybe? 

Most of the terriers I've come across are not known to be cuddly or lap dogs at all. Jackson is not very cuddly, he shows affection in his own way. If he is already laying down and I approach him, he will roll over for a belly rub. In the middle of the night, I find him scrunched up against me as close as can be, etc. But he's not overly cuddly or content to sit on my lap for very long. So I'd really like my second dog to still have good energy, but also want to be cuddly. 

Basically, I like a dog right in the middle. Jackson is and can be active, yet he's not what I'd consider 'hyper' (like a Lab, or a Boston Terrier, for example).


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

JacksonsMommy said:


> JRT's have TOO much energy for me, I think. I haven't particularly liked any JRT I've met to be honest. Well, one, but that's it. They are at the dog park constantly and all of them are trouble.  I've actually never looked into the Min Pin, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I like that I can skip a walk with Jackson and he can okay. With most JRT's I know, you cannot do that. They need to _run_.


Ha, you know, right after I sent the post I thought maybe JRT's may have too much energy for you. I have known some that made me think it might be a good fit, but I think a Min Pin would possibly be better. It's so hard to say really as dogs can vary so much. Anyway, let us know what you decide and good luck!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

It defenitly does not sound like a chi is right for you. Maybe a shitzu?


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

nic2576 said:


> It defenitly does not sound like a chi is right for you. Maybe a shitzu?


I also thought shihtzu's were really lazy in general, and not really trainable? lol. Again, just from research and what I've read and experienced.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure. I think if you look for an adult rescue or something you can very possibly find what you are looking for. I have an adult girl that I got at about 18 months of age. She lives with 3 border collies and can keep up with them all day long. 6 mile off leash hikes are fine with her. She does agility and is a playing machine. She recently learned to swim and is enjoying that. She loves all people she meets and all dogs. 

I wouldn't recommend a min pin though. I've never met one that was friendly to strangers, they seem very owner centered. Most have been aggressive to some degree with dogs as well. 

I would say that if you start looking at other breeds then a papillion might be for you. They are very smart, friendly little dogs. Very popular with obedience and agility people.

Good luck with your search! I personally really liked the look and sound of the little one on petfinder you posted. I would go visit him!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> I wouldn't recommend a min pin though. I've never met one that was friendly to strangers, they seem very owner centered. Most have been aggressive to some degree with dogs as well.


Wow really? I know 2 and they are friendly and sweet. I guess once again it might come down to an individual dog to dog basis. 

I very much agree with your suggestion of rescue. It was something I was going to mention too. There are so many wonderful dogs in rescue, lots of Chi mixes too that are bit more sturdy and active, depending on the cross. I know when I was looking for pups, I saw some wonderful mixed Chis, and going by the description at the rescue, matched what JacksonsMommy is looking for.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Quick note. Jackson's Mommy - http://dogtime.com/ is a good site to get overall breed characteristics and info for each dog breed. It might help.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I also think you should look at Rat Terriers and fox Terriers. Rats come in three different sizies. Good luck. As previously stated a good shelter dog may be just what you are looking for. By the way a few weeks back there was a newbie who showed several pics of her two maltese doing very athletic things they were beautiful. swimming was one of their biggest joys.


----------



## furriefriend (Jul 25, 2008)

I was thinking a papillion maybe a good choice


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I would suggest a Pap too.
I didn't read every post but I'd bet it's already well established that a Chi
is the last dog you'd want, based on your wish list of behaviors.

However I did have a Chi-Mix and he was everything you described.
I do hope you're considering a shelter dog, too


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I vote a papillon. One would be perfectly suited for your needs.


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

I do LOVE Papillons. I've been searching for a few months for that perfect breed, and they seem to be it for me. So we shall see.  

I found a few good breeders in my area.

I hope to stick around here though at the Chi forums and still chat dog, even though I don't have a Chi.

I dogsit for one.... 

Meet Bucho.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bucho is a doll!!! Lucky you for getting to babysit him. 

I still think you should go look at that petfinder dog. He looks great in the pics!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw Bucho is a cutie!  I love Papillons too, such a lovely breed, I can't believe it escaped me when thinking of breeds. I agree it might be a good fit for you.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'll offer my two cents... I don't think you are looking for a Breed. I think you are looking
for a particular dog. I recommend you contact rescue groups in your area and let them
know what you are looking for in a dog. Good luck with your search


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I haven't read the other replies so forgive me if any of this is redundant lol. I just wanted to chime in quick that with all the qualities you're wanting out of a dog, if you have your heart set on a chihuahua, get one very young!! I got Kahlua as a young pup and I knew exactly what kind of dog I wanted her to be; and the big key is SOCIALIZATION and EXPOSURE to all kinds of environments when they are very young. 
Kahlua LOVES meeting strangers, she LOVES the outdoors; LOVES traveling. Do I think she'd be like this if I'd gotten her when she was a year old and never exposed/trained how I wanted? Not at all. I think it's VERY possible that a chi can fit the qualities you want; but its up to you to encourage that kind of positive behavior and exposure... so an older dog might not be best unless it was already as social, outgoing, etc. as you want. So long story short, yes I think a Chi could possibly suit what you want, but you may need to take it into your hands to RAISE one just the way you want it. That's what I did, and IMO my little girl turned out to have the perfect personality to fit my lifestyle.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I agree with kitty. My 5 month old chi is a perfect example of active and cuddly.
She swims in our pool and seems to like it. She's awesome in the car, but riding in the car is something i make sure she does regularly. We just went on a trip out of state and she laid on my lap and slept, totally relaxed. I took her last week on quite a hike, alot more walking then she's used to, and she did great!! She is extremely intelligent and already has 7 tricks down. She loves to be held and cuddled.
I think a dog is what you make it. Main thing though get it as a puppy and mold it how you want it.
I have a chi/doxie 17 lbs and male purebred boxer 70 lbs prob. and leila close to 5 lbs. Small, medium and Large. LOL 
I absolutely love my chi and would love another!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

<<Main thing though get it as a puppy and mold it how you want it.>>

Yeah, cherper pretty much just summed up what took me a paragraph to write, lol!


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

^^^^ Thanks! I was hoping to have a few answers like that.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Although my Chi meets all of your requirements except weight, I would also agree that Chis may not be the best breed for you. I would think you would like a West Highland White terrier (non-shedder) or maybe a papillon.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Np! Honestly it's one of my biggest pet peeves when I meet people who consider the chi to be an antisocial dog... to me, I don't think that a "breed characteristic", (especially when it comes to personality), should be anything that is a direct result of training, or anything else dependent on the owner. I mean, just because a lot them don't get socialized, the fact that those aren't as friendly/outgoing shouldn't reflect on the breed itself. I'm definitely not arguing with statistics, as I do see a lot of chi's that are shy. It just seems unfair to label the breed as a whole just because a lot of owners don't take the time or effort to truly socialize/expose them. So many people think that just taking the puppy to their friends or parents houses; and letting them meet the neighbors dog; is enough to say they're being well socialized with other people and pets and then say they don't understand why the dog is still skittish... Ok done ranting. =P


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

My male chi loves the water. But neither of mine are overly excited to see other people or dogs. They are happy to go about their business among them, but prefer to stick to theirselves. They will chase stuff, but they don't fetch and I couldn't see my little diva ever doing agility! They have been a breeze to pee pad train, so I don't have any experience with them pottying outdoors, but I know Sarahs Daisy is an A+ student in that department. 

Have you looked into Pomeranians? I know they can be super hyper though. How about cavalier king Charles spaniels or pugs? You may want to even look into Italian greyhounds.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Both of my chis LOOOOOVE the dog park, and keep up with our lab hiking the trails and running through the woods and fields. Neither of them like water, although I know there are many chis on the forum who do! Miley is still a puppy and very very very friendly toward people, she has never met a stranger. Im not sure if she will become more reserved with age, shes about 5 months now. Mine are great with all types of dogs, and show no apparent preference for chis. Reese, my first chi, has lived with a great dane, a maltese, a weimaraner/boxer mix (all dogs belonging to former roommates) as well as our yellow lab and Miley, our other chi. 
Reese is not unfriendly with strangers, but he doesnt want to be touched or handled by them. He will tolerate petting, but does try to shy away from strangers. People he is familiar with he is super affectionate with, and he adores my fiance and me. Miley is still very very hyper, and it seems that a long romp in the park is the only thing that tuckers her out. Reese, who is almost 2, does love to go for walks or the park, but is almost exclusively a lap dog/cuddler at home. He is snuggled up in my lap, next to me, or under the covers, or some combination of all three. Miley may be that way too when shes outgrown her puppy energy, or she may not.
Honestly, it sounds like the only characteristic youre looking for that is 100% chihuahua is the snuggle bug quality. Reese is slightly larger at 6 pounds, and while he isnt a delicate little doll, he isnt what i would think of as a sturdy dog either. I always take great care to socialize my dogs, but even a properly socialized chihuahua may still be shy and reserved with strangers, much like your current pup. You may want to look for a slightly larger toy breed that has more of what youre looking for and is still cuddly. If you just search the internet for "dog breed selector" there are a lot of sites that allow you to describe all of your criteria for a pet-size, watch dog ability, friendliness with other dogs/people, grooming needs, etc, and then will list all the breeds that match your needs. I doubt whether a chihuahua would be on the list, but it could certainly give you a lot of ideas and may even point you to a breed you hadnt considered that could be perfect for you. That being said, all dogs are individuals, and you may very well find a chihuahua who meets your needs for a second dog.
Good luck in your search!


Edited to add: both my little ones love to play fetch too, Kong makes small, squeaky tennis balls that they can easily carry, and they like fetching a squeaky stuffed animal or toy, those no stuffing ones are a particular fave as they find it easier to work the squeaker


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Forgot to mention...leila loves other people. She will let anyone hold her. She also likes cats and other dogs.
When we went out of town over the wkend we were with another couple who had their dog there in the house also so they were together alot. Never met before. She did fine and it was a huge male flat coated retriever. haha
She does love to play fetch and rough house with my other dogs. My boxer is verrrrry gentle with her though.
I just want to reiterate, I think chis, (i'll only speak for myself though) I think Leila could handle anything i threw at her.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

If you find a chihuahua is not for you. Then I will suggest a Border terrier. They are atheletic, small, smart, cute as can be, etc . etc.
You may want to read about them.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I just want to add about the socialization thing...sometimes its genetics that creates fearful/shy dogs. Matilda was our first Chi & I took her EVERYWHER with me. She started displaying fear aggression toward people who tried to pat her at 11-12 weeks & I tried & tried until she was a year old to get her out of it & finally realized its just the way she is. So socialization doesn't always work.

If you meet the pups parents & they're both happy go lucky & friendly you'd be more likely to be able to "mold" them to how you want them. I didn't meet Matildas parents & I've since found out her mama is a fearful dog. (Why she was bred I have no idea!) I'd not give her up for anything - she was the pup who made my hubby & myself fall in love with the breed. She is terrific & patient with us & my 2 daughters but outside of that any contact totally freaks her out. (Though on occassion she does surprise us LOL)

Anyway, I'd be incline to recommend a different breed or an older Chi that fits your wants in a dog. That would be your best bet all around because even the most known actve breed could end up a lazy lap dog. LOL If you for sure are looking for a pup I'd agree with a Westie or a Papillon. A Pap even looks a lot like a LC Chi? 

Anyway, good luck in your search!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

**wanted to add and can't add it to my other reply because my phone is being silly**

While Matilda is very fearful of "stranger contact" - she loves being around people! When we have guests she'll bring toys to them & want them to play fetch with her. She'll offer kisses to a calm "palm up" hand & she loves going to town & walking in crowds. 

I often wonder how she'd have ended up had I not socialized her as much as I did. She would never ever go bite someone for the sake of biting them. Hers is a total fear issue. She is however, SUPER smart, agile & active. Doesn't so much care for swimming though but I always said she'd have been a brilliant agility dog.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I think maybe a chi might be for you actually, but a larger more sturdy one, Rocky is 8lbs and loves walking, he plays fetch. He does not like water so swimming is a no no lol.

At 8lbs he is not as fragile as some of the smaller chis but he is still a small dog. He IS wary of strangers while out on walks but I have noticed it depends on how the person greets him, if they are to in his face and fast he just doesn't want to know but if they take their time and go down to his level he can be fine. He would never bit but he is just a bit shy. Its a different story if you come to the house he is your best friends and brings visitors his toys all the time lol!

He is such a snuggler and he does kinda have an 'off switch' lol if he has had a nice long walk he is more than happy to chill. Oh and if I miss a walk he isn't bothered, some days he can have 3 walks other days none.

I love chi's and think any dog is what you make it.


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

I suggest to you either an Italian Greyhound or a King Charles Spaniel. Itais are very active outdoors and cuddlebugs indoors. charlies are a little more laid back, but very sporty if you want them to be.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Tanna said:


> maybe a maltese?


I love Maltese and have had 2 of them. However, I think they are very much overbred by some and one was very skiddish and one was untrainable no matter what I did. Kind of brain damaged or something. They were very very nice dogs though. We had to rehome them unfortunately (fortunately though to friends) because we had little kids after getting the dogs and the one nervous one was so nervous around kids, that it was rather sad. Not saying that all maltese are like this, but my experience was that there are some definite problems with a lot of them. 

Have you considered a boston terrier? My daughter and cousin both have them and they are very sweet little dogs without being tiny, very friendly etc.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

tricializ said:


> Have you considered a boston terrier? My daughter and cousin both have them and they are very sweet little dogs without being tiny, very friendly etc.


I love Boston Terriers, I think that's a great suggestion.


----------



## spugs (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, have a papillon (no chis yet). I think that dog in the pic from petfinder looks like it could be a pap/chi mix! There lovely dogs, fairly active and like to play  Mine isnt very typical of the breed shes tiny (3.9lbs) and didnt come from a very good breeder so was a bundle of nerves when i got her. Because of this shes not as friendly towards strangers and people as some of the other paps Ive met. Theres loads of rescue papillons on that pet finder site and most of them are bigger then mine so not quite as breakable


----------



## JacksonsMommy (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh! Thanks for all the wonderful suggestions. I know have breeds I hadn't even thought of before... making my decision harder! LOL. Thanks a lot guys! 

No, really, you all have been a wonderful help.


----------

